# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT x86 Images

## [email protected]

Ξεκιναω αυτο το topic για να συγκεντρωθει η προσπαθεια γυρω απο το OpenWRT για x86 πλατφόρμα.

*Χρήσιμα Links*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Building OpenWrt Kamikaze from source
OpenWrt Buildroot
BuildBot
Good Kamikaze revisions known to build ok.
Running Kamikaze (x86-2.6) on VMware
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Εγώ έφτιαξα ενα Image επιτυχως ακολουθώντας τον οδηγο στο πρώτο Link, και χρησιμοποιώντας το svn revisin 6402 (νομιζω). Το host συστημα ηταν Slackware. Αρχικα χτυπαγε γιατι ειχα γδύσει το Slackware απο πολλά πακέτα, αλλά με την επιλογη V=99 ηταν αρκετα ευκολο να καταλάβω τι επρεπε να εκγαταστησω.
Ενσωματωσα στον πυρηνα driver για Realtek 8139 και εβαλα και madwifi ως πακετο.
Χρειάστηκε 1.5-2GB στο δισκο για ολα τα sources που κατεβασε, και για ολη τη διαδικασια (make world, οχι make downlaod world) χρειαστηκε περιπου 3 ωρες, κατεβαζοντας απο 2αρα DSL. Υποθετω τις επομενες φορες θα γλυτωσω αρκετο χρονο, αναλογα και τι make θα κανω.
Το image περαστηκε σε CF (συνδεδεμενη με IDE adaptor σε WinXP μηχανημα, με το physdiskwrite, που εδωσε μυνημα λαθους στα τελευταια ~100KB) και μπηκε σε μηχανημα P3 με 8139 lan. Μπουταρε κανονικα, αλλα οχι στην οθονη. Με serial console βλεπω το boot απο το GRUB και έπειτα και εχω κανονικα κονσολα (Δοκιμαστε ολες τις σειριακες του PC, εμενα την εβγαζε στην COM2, baudrate 38400).
Ο madwifi εδειξε να φορτωνει αλλα δεν ειχα καρτα να τον δοκιμασω. Την Realtek 8139 επισης την ειδε κανονικα αλλα το config file (/etc/config/network) ειχε το eth0 ως wan με DHCP και για αυτο δεν το σηκωσε αυτοματα. Γυρισα το Lan σε eth0 και εβαλα password και IP και στο επομενο boot ειχα ssh.

Στο επομενο image θα πειραξω το filesystem (link) πριν το build ωστε να παιξει κατευθειαν το lan.

----------


## [email protected]

Θα προσπαθησω το απογευμα να ασχοληθω και με την συνυπαρξη OpenWRT και WiFiAdmin. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω κατι πανω σε αυτον τον συνδυασμό, αλλα ομολογώ οτι δεν το έψαξα και πολύ

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Που ησουνα χθες????

----------


## [email protected]

χθες;;;  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> Θα προσπαθησω το απογευμα να ασχοληθω και με την συνυπαρξη OpenWRT και WiFiAdmin. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω κατι πανω σε αυτον τον συνδυασμό, αλλα ομολογώ οτι δεν το έψαξα και πολύ


Αδικος κόπος μην ασχοληθείς καν.....
Το openwrt (για το kamikaze μιλάω πάντα....) σιγά σιγά υιοθετεί ένα δικό του στυλ configuration to uci (δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά....)
και πάνω από αυτό σιγά σιγά χτίζεται το x-wrt .Το wifiadmin από την άλλη
είναι φτιαγμένο σε php, που δεν υποστηρίζεται από openwrt εκτός αν βάλεις δικό σου πακέτο και στηρίζεται στα κλασσικά confs που έχουν τα περισσότερα unixοειδή.Αρα θα ξοδέψεις πολύ χρόνο και κόπο για το port....
Καλύτερα δες το x-wrt αλλά εοιμάσου να μάθεις πολύ καλά bash και awk  ::   ::  
Αν θες περισσότερες πληροφορίες πάρε με ένα voip (29221) να τα πούμε....

----------


## [email protected]

Αυτο εχω καταλάβει και εγώ, οτι η διαφορα UCI<-->.conf θα ειναι το προβλημα.
Πάντως στο forum του openwrt υπαρχουν καταγεγραμμενα καποια ΠΑΛΙΑ posts για παντρεμα OpenWRT+WiFiAdmin

Προς το παρον εχω στον router slackware σε σκληρο δισκο, και το δουλευω προφανως μονο απο κονσολα. OpenWRT έχω στο AP για το σπιτι (Linksys) με webif2 και με έχει βολέψει.

Βλέποντας τωρα το wifiadmin εντυπωσιάστηκα! Αν μαλλιστα το ηξερα οταν παλευα να φτιαξω script για τον madwifi θα με ειχε βολέψει πολύ. Τώρα περισσότερο για monitoring των interfaces-routing θα μου χρησιμευε.

Το βασικο προσον του WiFiAdmin ειναι οτι ειναι φτιαγμενο να διαχειριζεται πολλά WLAN interfaces. Το webif (αν και δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε μηχανημα με πολλές WLAN) ειναι προς το παρον στημενο για 1 μονο Interface.
Ειδικα για το AWMN μια καρτελα (ίσως και 2) "Madwifi" για καθε WLAN interface θα ηταν πολυ εύχρηστη.

----------


## alasondro

> Το βασικο προσον του WiFiAdmin ειναι οτι ειναι φτιαγμενο να διαχειριζεται πολλά WLAN interfaces. Το webif (αν και δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε μηχανημα με πολλές WLAN) ειναι προς το παρον στημενο για 1 μονο Interface.
> Ειδικα για το AWMN μια καρτελα (ίσως και 2) "Madwifi" για καθε WLAN interface θα ηταν πολυ εύχρηστη.


Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο....αλλά και πάλι θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμο
να κάνεις το x-wrt να βλέπει πολλά interfaces παρά να αλλάξεις το wifiadmin
για να βλέπει uci....
Βέβαια αυτό είναι γνώμη μου ....είσαι ελεύθερος να κάνεις οτι νομίζεις....
Πάντως αν θες να σχοληθείς με x-wrt επειδή το παλεύω και εγώ
ας έρθουμε σε συνενόηση να γκάνουμε ένα επιμερισμό εργασιών...

----------


## [email protected]

Γενικα μου εχει αρεσει το στυλ του OpenWRT, κυρίως γιατι ειναι αρκετα average user-oriented σε σχεση με το average Linux.

Να σημειώσω οτι η εμπειρια μου με Linux ειναι αρκετα μικρή, βασικα οτι ξερω εχω αναγκαστεί να το μαθω συντηρώντας το Slackware του router και το Openwrt του Linksys. (άλλωστε οπως γράφω το flash της CF έγινε απο τα Windows του desktop Μου!). Δεν εχω την ικανοτητα και τις γνωσεις (ακομα) να ασχοληθω με κατι "βαρύ"

Μου αρέσει απο την άλλη να ριχνω ιδέες, που συνηθως παίρνουν απο τους linuxαδες γυρω μου την απαντηση "code it!".

----------


## [email protected]

Δοκίμασα να βαλω και το x-wrt στο image: Δούλεψε αλλα αρκετες σελιδες του webif2 δεν δουλευουν ακομα. Καλο ειναι να μπει και το matrixtunnel για να υποστηριζεται ssl

----------


## alasondro

εννοείται  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Για να μην παιδευεσαι αυτο το εχεις δει ?
http://wiki.linux.awmn/doku.php?id=openwrt-onyx.gen
Τρεχει ατον κόμβο του Acinonyx εδω και μερικους μήνες.....

----------


## [email protected]

Ομολογώ πως όχι, και πρακτικώς ειναι αυτο ακριβώς που ήθελα!
Αφού όμως τώρα μπήκα στη διαδικασία, λεω να σχοληθω να φτιάξω ενα δικο μου Image

----------


## alasondro

Δεν είναι τίποτα....είναι αρκετά απλό....
Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις πάντως θα ανεβάσω ένα image

----------


## [email protected]

Έχω φτιάξει 2-3 Images που παιζουν κανονικα, απλα προσπαθω να τα διανθισω, πχ θελω ACPI ώστε με poweroff να κλεινει εντελως.

----------


## alasondro

πολλά θες....  ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

> πολλά θες....


Έτσι φαίνεται, γιατι αμα βαλω ACPI δεν κανει compile

----------


## Moho

Μήπως να ανεβάζατε κάπου κανένα image, μπας και πειραματιστούμε
λίγουλάκι κι εμείς με τον περιορισμένο ελεύθερο χρόνο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

> Ομολογώ πως όχι, και πρακτικώς ειναι αυτο ακριβώς που ήθελα!
> Αφού όμως τώρα μπήκα στη διαδικασία, λεω να σχοληθω να φτιάξω ενα δικο μου Image



Επειδη υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και θες να βοηθησεις γιατι δεν βοηθας στο
να φτιαχτει ενα web-interface για το συγκεκριμενο αντι να κατσεις να το κανεις απο την αρχη?  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Μήπως να ανεβάζατε κάπου κανένα image, μπας και πειραματιστούμε
> λίγουλάκι κι εμείς με τον περιορισμένο ελεύθερο χρόνο


http://forum.linux.awmn/linux/forum/ind ... owtopic=43

----------


## aangelis

> Στα παρακάτω link θα βρείτε κάποια images για x86 και mips (aka routerboard) του OpenWRT....Σας προειδοποιώ οτι τα images ειναι καραbeta και θέλουν αρκετή παραμετροποίηση για να δουλέψουν σαν router στο awmn.Παρόλα αυτά είναι αρκετά stable. Εγώ προσωπικά το χρησιμοποιώ από το Οκτώβρη χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ουσιαστικα..
> 
> Θα τα βρείτε εδώ
> http://www.alasondro.awmn/openwrt/
> 
> Οτι απορία ή πρόβλημα υπάρχει κάντε ένα post εδώ να το λύσουμε....


alasondro, μήπως καποιο mini howto για openwrt router για το awmn;

σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω στον κόμβο μου και θα βοηθούσα ενα μικρό howto για τα πρώτα settings.

----------


## [email protected]

Ως πολυ αρχαριος χρηστης Linux που ασχοληθηκα λιγο με το OpenWRT, θελω να κάνω πλεον την εξής ερώτηση:
Εφ' όσον οι τιμες των Compact Flash ειναι αστειες, δλδ με 15€ παιρνεις 512MB, ποιος ο λογος να χρησιμοποιήσεις OpenWRT και οχι μια πιο πληρη διανομη;
Εγώ ειχα στημενο Slackware σε σκληρο, και αρχικα αποφασισα να μεταβω σε OpenWRT σε CompactFlash. Όμως το OpenWRT (Kamikaze) χρησιμοποιει δικα του conf αρχεια, και προς το παρον τουλαχιστον δεν δουλευει πληρως το webui, ως εκ τουτου δεν ειναι απλη η μεταβαση απο τα κλασικα conf σε OpenWRT.
Τελικα εγδυσα το Slackware απο τα μη απαραιτητα και κατεβηκε στα ~300MB, διατηρωντας ομως ολη τη λειτουργικοτητα ως router (και επιπλεον με BIND DNS server που δεν ειναι μικρος), και το μετεφερα στην CF.
Με αυτον τον τροπο εχω καποια χαρακτηριστικα που το OpenWRT δεν εχει, πχ ACPI, hardware monitoring Κλπ, και βεβαια με τα ~200ΜΒ που εχω ελευθερα μπορω να βαλω οτι αλλο χρειαστω στο μελλον.

Επιπλεον μια πιο κλασικη διανομη εχει το προσον για οσους εχουν προηγουμενη εμπειρα linux οτι μπορουν να τη χρησιμοποιησουν καλυτερα, ενω για οσους δεν εχουν, οσα μαθουν θα μπορουν να τα εφαρμοσουν και αλλου (πχ iptables)

----------


## acoul

> σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω στον κόμβο μου και θα βοηθούσα ενα μικρό howto για τα πρώτα settings.


κάλιο αργά ...

----------


## alasondro

http://wiki.linux.awmn/doku.php?id=openwrt-onyx.gen

Είχε φτίαξει αυτό ο acinonyx παλιότερα...ισχίουν πάνω κάτω αυτά....
θα ετοιμαστεί κάτι ποιο ολοκληρωμένο τον επόμενο καιρό υπομονή....

----------


## papashark

> Ως πολυ αρχαριος χρηστης Linux που ασχοληθηκα λιγο με το OpenWRT, θελω να κάνω πλεον την εξής ερώτηση:
> Εφ' όσον οι τιμες των Compact Flash ειναι αστειες, δλδ με 15€ παιρνεις 512MB, ποιος ο λογος να χρησιμοποιήσεις OpenWRT και οχι μια πιο πληρη διανομη;


Aκόμα και οι 1γίγα είναι τσάμπα....

----------


## alasondro

> .....


Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα....καθένας χρησιμοποιεί αυτό που του αρέσει....είναι τόσο απλό

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω στον κόμβο μου και θα βοηθούσα ενα μικρό howto για τα πρώτα settings.
> 
> 
> κάλιο αργά ...


α ρε acoul ολο ατακες χωρίς νοημα πετάς.. ο κομβος ξεκινησε με ρουτερ να λειτουργεί με debian πριν χρονια αλλα περασε σε mt για διαφορους λόγους. οι servers παιζανε και παίζουν με λινουξ.

πέρα από τα αερολόγια του acoul ειναι καλο να δοκιμασουμε διαφορα wireless router solutions γιατί η mt σύντομα θα χρεώνει φαρμάκι το software της και θα εχουμε προβλήματα και με το bgp στην version 3.

η πατέντα debrouter ειναι αρκετά εξυπνη γιατί κανεις τα πάντα στην ram και εαν θελεις να κρατήσεις το αποτέλεσμα το γραφεις στο usb ή την cf για το επόμενο boot.

----------


## acoul

> α ρε acoul ολο ατακες χωρίς νοημα πετάς..


papashark-ίζεις ... !!

----------


## aangelis

> papashark-ίζεις ... !!


πρεπει να κατσεις να σκεφτεις γιατι πολλοί και διαφορετικής προσωπικότητας ατομα εχουν παρόμοια αποψη για εσένα. εχεις γινει γραφικός.

----------


## alasondro

> alasondro, μήπως καποιο mini howto για openwrt router για το awmn;


Και κάτι περισσότερο αναλυτικό...

----------

